# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum AI, quantum research lab, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Google Inc.

quantumai.google

youtube.com/QuantumAI

twitter.com/GoogleQuantumAI

Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab (QuAIL)

Bristlecone, quantum processor

----------


## Airicist

"Unveiling our new Quantum AI campus"

by Erik Lucero
May 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Google Quantum AI update 2022

Apr 14, 2022




> The Quantum AI team's mission is to build a useful quantum computer and to discover novel applications that could one day help solve challenging, real-world problems for humanity that would otherwise be impossible. 
> 
> In our latest Quantum AI update, hear Hartmut Neven's thoughts on potential quantum applications and Erik Lucero's update on building an error-corrected quantum computer. 
> 
> Speaker: Harmut Neven and Erik Lucero

----------

